# 7 million



## darkshadow (Jan 2, 2010)

imagine that freebsd foundation get   the 7 million that goes to wikipedia what will happen ?


----------



## Alt (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont think they really got 7m =)


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 2, 2010)

Hire Kanye West to jabber over presenters at the next con?  Call it BSDKan & film it.  I'll bring popcorn.


----------

